# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Release] lease my computers

## GoldRino

Hello, lease my computers: i7 4770k, 32Gb, GeForce 750Ti (2Gb), SSD 60 / 120Gb + HDD1Tb, stable network supply / discussion on Skype - GoldRino. Thank you

----------

